# Help : Sponsoring my wife might be twice as hard



## 416niqqa (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi I'm a Canadian born citizen married to a Filipino citizen. My wife and I have a really chaotic history. 

I read the red flags that visa officers look at to evaluate applicants and it's quite unfair and unlucky for us since we raise almost all red flags but our relationship is anything but fake. 

Everyone was against us but we fought for our love. We totally defied everyone and crossed boundaries to be with each other.

Now I don't even know if we can possibly build a life in Canada together. 

What kind of proof works? 

Red flags :
*I'm 20,she's 27

*we met when I was 18 and she was 25

*she was newly married to a US Air Force guy

*On the wedding my side of the family weren't present because I wasn't in speaking terms with all of them

*my mom reported false allegations against her to keep her away from me and went to jail (my mom also did thus with my ex and my brother's gf and my sister's be but they're Canadian). Her charges were dropped though 

*her sister didn't approve of her unbiblical ways so she didn't renew her work permit (caregiver) 

*her tourist visa application was refused. She used the reason she needed more time to finish her divorce

*she overstayed in Canada. We couldn't proceed with the application mainly cause we been waiting for her police clearance to come and it arrived when she went back to the Philippines. 

We lived together and spent a lot of moments together and had a lot of first time adventures with her. 

What kind of proof do we need to provide to cancel out all these red flags?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Search

You should read this.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

416niqqa said:


> Hi I'm a Canadian born citizen married to a Filipino citizen. My wife and I have a really chaotic history.
> 
> I read the red flags that visa officers look at to evaluate applicants and it's quite unfair and unlucky for us since we raise almost all red flags but our relationship is anything but fake.
> 
> ...




How is expecting people to prove the validity of their relationship unfair?

And if she overstayed her time in Canada she has demonstrated that she is not willing to follow this country's laws. Should we be letting people in who have proven that they are not willing to follow the law?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, 416, I think your full handle will put a lot of people off. I'd consider changing it, which you can do in Expat Forum Support Site, but up to you.

Next, people are doing what you consider putting up obstructions because they care for you and think you're embarked on a major mistake. They could be wrong, and the best way to prove them wrong is to take a measured, careful approach rather than trying to tackle the problem immediately. This situation may take two to four years to resolve. I've known people who put up with such a long time delay because of the rewards that would come to them, permanent residency in the country they want to live in. Again, if you try this helter skelter approach, you're only going to send up more red flags to authorities. As you well know, your family and friends are probably concerned that an older woman is trying to take advantage of you. 

You know what I suggest? Why don't you tell your wife that since you're only 20 and she is an established 25, you've decided to move to the Philippines, at least for several years, and you want to enter full time schooling and will let your wife support you for four or five years until you graduate and can take care of both of you. That would also lower the red flags among Canadian authorities, if they see proof that you two lived as man and wife in the Philippines as she supported you. She'll only be 30 by the time you finish your schooling. You'll have an education, you'll have all the proof you'll need for authorities that the marriage is real, and your wife will have gotten a large measure of satisfaction for putting you through school and working so hard for that. She'll jump at the chance, I'm sure. Put it to her, and let us know how it turns out.


----------

